# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Chile 3

## LindaP

For all you skiers......

----------


## MIke R

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## Petri

:thumb up:   :thumb up:  

A stunning place, too!

----------


## katva

Wow!  Gorgeous scenery.  Seeing those crampons brings back a lot of memories!  They look like they are having a blast!!  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------

